
Request HN:  a thing I'd like – recent posts for a user - ColinWright
There are mechanisms to follow people on HN, externally provided, and there are ways to get informed when someone posts a reply to one&#x27;s submissions or comments, also externally provided.<p>Here&#x27;s a thing I find myself doing: I see an insightful comment from someone, and I click on their profile, click on their recent submissions and comments, click on the ones that have happening in the last week or so, and see if they were similarly insightful on other, recent occasions.<p>I&#x27;ve recently written an external script that does something similar from a command line, but I was wondering if anyone else has a script or tool already, and if so, is it generally available.<p>And if not, would anyone like to write and provide one?<p>Thank you.
======
zer00eyz
I wonder if you could do this with a browser plugin... I may look later.

------
wingerlang
Can't you provide it, since you have already written one?

~~~
ColinWright
For me, with my current background and skills, it would be a _huge_ amount of
work to provide something that others could sensibly use. I have, amongst my
colleagues, the reputation of writing "user-hostile software" and
"impenetrable interfaces."

But I also felt that if this had a market - so to speak - then there would
have been people saying "Oh, I'd use that!". But yours is the only reply, so I
suspect it's really not worth the time and effort I would have to expend,
given that I don't already have any of the necessary skills to take it beyond
a quick command-line lash-up that works on my specific setup.

~~~
marvy
You could still show what you have, and maybe someone ELSE will polish it.

